# blitz power meter id



## pawnstar12 (Apr 18, 2004)

i have a 96 I30 turbo im trying to set up my blitz power meter and i need to find the speed output signal. wether its on the ecu or behind the speedo in the guage cluster i dont care. please help!!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

thats a z32 chassis isnt it? Im pretty sure it is- since your in the z forum-HAHA. Let me scan my apexi book for my rsm and I will find it for you.


----------



## pawnstar12 (Apr 18, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> thats a z32 chassis isnt it? Im pretty sure it is- since your in the z forum-HAHA. Let me scan my apexi book for my rsm and I will find it for you.


i was hoping that the z32 ecu wasnt that much different than the a32 ecu, ive been getting deperate because no one has an answer for me


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I dont know that this ecu diagram is going to work man. What motor is in the car? vg30det or vg30dett?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

go to apexi-usa.com and check out the wiring diagram. I dont know if that one will work man- I put one on my nx by matching up with the engines- that might work for you- I also matched the chassis code.


----------



## pawnstar12 (Apr 18, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> go to apexi-usa.com and check out the wiring diagram. I dont know if that one will work man- I put one on my nx by matching up with the engines- that might work for you- I also matched the chassis code.


my motor is a VQ30de and the chassis is a32


----------

